# FS: Freshwater FIsh



## camaro7019 (Jun 11, 2012)

need to get rid of all my freshwater fish is anyone interested?

2 Blood Red Parrot Cichlids *(SOLD)*
2 large balla sharks about 4" long both for 20$
1 tinfoil barb about 4" long 10$
1 red tail shark 10$
4 Pictus Cat fish 1 baby 3 larger 5$ each
3 angel fish about medium size *(SOLD)*
2 Ghost Knife Fish *(SOLD)*
1 Pleco about 3-4" long 5$

trying to get rid of all at once, but may part out some let me know if your interested

will let all go right now for 120$ need them gone asap no reasonable offer will be refused thanks


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

you need to put FS in your title and prices for the fish.... the following links give more details...
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/read-before-posting-here-3084/ and 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-28267/


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Also, I would love to see pics. Pics will help your sale immensely!
cheers


----------



## camaro7019 (Jun 11, 2012)

hard to get that many pictures, if you good them you know what they look like


----------



## sassy (May 8, 2012)

how much would you want for the Ghost Knife fish & the pleco?


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Id like to see some pics of the Bala sharks and the pleco. Also what size is the red tail shark?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

how big are the ghost knifes and how much?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## camaro7019 (Jun 11, 2012)

ghost knives are about 4" taking offer on all the fish,


----------



## sassy (May 8, 2012)

I still want the ghost fish and and both parrot fish aswell as the 3 angles I'll buy them from you for $60 and can come get them right away [email protected]


----------



## camaro7019 (Jun 11, 2012)

Parrots, ghost and angel fish are sold, everything else still available need gone asap make me an offer


----------



## sassy (May 8, 2012)

the fish love there new 90g home


----------



## camaro7019 (Jun 11, 2012)

make me an offer, they have to go!!!!


----------



## camaro7019 (Jun 11, 2012)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## camaro7019 (Jun 11, 2012)

comon, need to sell these fish!!! need to get rid of the tank


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you still have the pictus cats?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------

